#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  hadith qoedsie

## ABOE MR

Op gezag van Aboe Dharr al-Ghifaarie رضي الله عنه; 'Op gezag van de boodschapper van Allaah صلى الله عليه و سلم zoals hij over zijn Heer سُبْحَانَهُ وَ تَعَالَى overleverd, dat Hij (Allaah) gezegd heeft:

O, Mijn dienaren! Ik heb voor Mijzelf onrechtvaardigheid verboden en heb dat ook aan jullie onder elkaar verboden. Behandelt elkaar dus niet onrechtvaardig! 

O, Mijn dienaren! Jullie dwalen allemaal, behalve degene die Ik geleid heb; vraagt Mij dus om leiding dan zal Ik jullie leiden. 

O, Mijn dienaren! Jullie lijden allemaal honger, behalve degene die ik gevoed heb; vraagt Mij dus om voeding dan zal Ik jullie voeden.

O, Mijn dienaren! Jullie zijn allemaal naakt, behalve degene die Ik gekleed heb; vraagt Mij dus om kleding en ik zal jullie kleden. 

O, Mijn dienaren! Jullie maken dag en nacht fouten en Ik vergeef alle zonden; vraagt Mij dus om vergiffenis dan zal Ik jullie vergeven. 

O, Mij dienaren! Jullie zijn niet in staat om Mij nadeel toe te brengen dus jullie kunnen Mij geen nadeel berokkenen. En jullie zijn niet in staat Mij van voordeel te voorzien dus kunnen jullie Mij ook niet voordelig zijn. 

O, Mijn dienaren! Al zouden jullie van de eerste tot de laatste mens en djinn net zo vroom zijn als de meest vroomhartige onder jullie, dan zou dat niets aan Mijn Heerschappij toevoegen. 

O, Mijn dienaren! Al zouden jullie van de eerste tot de laatste mens en djinn net zo laaghartig zijn als de meeste laaghartig onder jullie, dan zou dat niets van Mijn Heerschappij afdoen. 

O, Mijn dienaren! Al zouden jullie van de eerste tot de laatste mens en djinn, allemaal op n open vlakte staan en zouden jullie allen (je verlangens) aan Mij vragen en Ik zou iedereen geven wat hij vraagt dan zou dit Mijn bezit niet mr verminderen, dan dat wat een naald aan de zee onttrekt, wanneer zij daarin gedoopt wordt. 

O, Mijn dienaren! Jullie daden zijn (uitsluitend) voor jullie rekeningen en daarnaar zullen jullie beloond worden. Laat daarom iemand die dan iets goeds ontvangt Allaah prijzen en laat degene die dan iets anders ontvangt, niemand dan zichzelf verwijten. 

Overgeleverd door Moslim 2577
arba'ien annawawi

----------

